# New Chevrolet 2500hd Specs



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

For all that GM experts out there, am I missing something or does the following link tell me that I could pull up to 12,300lbs (aka a 5ver) with the new Silverado with a 6.0 liter gasser CC/4X4/SB?
Thanks

http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado/specifications/


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That should be right. The current 6.0 (I pulled an '03 2500 6.0) is tow rated to 12,000 lbs.

http://www.edmunds.com/used/2003/chevrolet...7811/specs.html


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

tidefan said:


> That should be right. The current 6.0 (I pulled an '03 2500 6.0) is tow rated to 12,000 lbs.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/used/2003/chevrolet...7811/specs.html


Thanks for the info. That is interesting because the 2007 Silverado Classic 2500HD 6.0 liter CC/4X4/SB is only rated at 9,800lbs for a 5ver.

http://www.chevrolet.com/silveradoclassic/specifications/


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

07 Silverado CC/4x4/SB is rated for 12,300 towing with the 6.0L and the 4.10 ratio rears. That tow rating is for both the ball hitch or the 5th wheel.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My 2500 Suburban with a 6.0 is rated at 9600. Always thought the 12k towing was with the 8.0 engine.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just bought an '07 Silverado Classic Crew Cab - 2500HD 6.0 L gas engine with 4:11 rear end. It is rated at 12,000# max trailer weight, 16,000# combined weight rating.

I understand that the new design '07 trucks have picked up a few hundred extra pounds. But what confuses me is that the specs I saw through your link show the trucks with a 3:73 rear end. That should lower the towing capacity, not raise it - unless they've done something to increase HP and beefed up the transmission. I'm sure the 3:73 is being used for improvements in GM's CAFE ratings.

My truck has only 1100 miles on it so far and gas mileage around town is a steady 10 mpg! I hope it's better on the highway!

Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> I understand that the new design '07 trucks have picked up a few hundred extra pounds. But what confuses me is that the specs I saw through your link show the trucks with a 3:73 rear end. That should lower the towing capacity, not raise it - unless they've done something to increase HP and beefed up the transmission. I'm sure the 3:73 is being used for improvements in GM's CAFE ratings.
> 
> Mike


Looks like the new design trucks do show a 3.73 axle as the only option in the 2500's.
They are also showing a new 6-speed tranny as the only choice.
This could explain the different tow numbers you're seeing.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow.......

why buy the diesel when you only gain 700 pounds towing capacity???

Steve


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I just bought an '07 Silverado Classic Crew Cab - 2500HD 6.0 L gas engine with 4:11 rear end. It is rated at 12,000# max trailer weight, 16,000# combined weight rating.
> 
> I understand that the new design '07 trucks have picked up a few hundred extra pounds. But what confuses me is that the specs I saw through your link show the trucks with a 3:73 rear end. That should lower the towing capacity, not raise it - unless they've done something to increase HP and beefed up the transmission. I'm sure the 3:73 is being used for improvements in GM's CAFE ratings.
> 
> ...


The 10 MPG won't get significantly better. Had a 2004 6.0 2500 hd - I drive pretty conservative / smooth and the very best it ever got was 14 mpg on a highway trip. We started having tranny slip problems and the dealer played around with me. So, I traded it in on a Diesel 2500 hd last 4th of July when GM had the o % deal going for the holiday weekend. The diesel does much better all around on fuel but fuel cost per gallon is usually higher than regular unleaded. 
I am sold on the diesel - power/torque and economy. If you only compute the hard costs only without factoring the towing advantage it is hard to justify the added cost of the diesel. But drive one with a 30' trailer compared to a 6.0 gasser ............
Just my humble opinion here.

Map Guy


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Bull Elk said:


> For all that GM experts out there, am I missing something or does the following link tell me that I could pull up to 12,300lbs (aka a 5ver) with the new Silverado with a 6.0 liter gasser CC/4X4/SB?
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado/specifications/


Look closer - your max GCWR on the Gasser is 18500 and the diesel is 22000. You are not going to be able to tow a 12300 trailer and be within the GCWR if you have 5 people, dog, a full tank of fuel, a fw hitch in bed of the truck. Make sure you do the calculations here or you will be over the GCWR - I am not the weight police or such -just wanted to point out the math issue here. You also need to look at pin weights and such and do the math to see if you feel safe towing at or above GCWR/ GVWR/ Axle weight loads/ PIN weight loads. Long term usage above any one of these weight factors on the vehicle you purchase/use will increase ownership costs. Your best friend in all of this mess is a readily available truck scale to be able to determine the actual weights involved.

Your mileage, expericence and tolerance for safety factors maybe different......

Map Guy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The new body Silverado 2500HD is available in 3.73 and 4.10 ratios. For some reason they didn't put the 4.10 info some of the towing guides.

This it the first time in a long time that GM has offered gears other than the 4.10's on the 2500's. So if you are shopping for a new truck make sure it has the gear ratio that you need.

Gary


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> My truck has only 1100 miles on it so far and gas mileage around town is a steady 10 mpg! I hope it's better on the highway!
> 
> Mike


That's why I went with the 1500 and the 5.3L and 3.73 rear. Towing mileage would be less than 5% of my annual miles, so I honestly couldn't justify it on that basis. My mileage around town, with a 4x4 is 16 mpg, and if I keep it to 65 mph, I get 18-18.5 mpg on the interstate.

By the way, the Duramax option on the new 2007 2500's (not the 'classic') is $7200 !







With that kind of premium, you'll never be able to recover on mileage savings --- well, maybe after 20 years of driving!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

That poor 6.0 I sure hope Gm isn't trying to ask to much of a small block . There are certain tasks that should be left to a diesel or a big block. I would like to see how long a 6.0 can take towing 12000 lbs thru hilly terrain. My boss just bought a GMC 2500 van and that has the 4.8 the guy who drives it says it needs more power mind you the van he was driving was my old V10. I think I will hang on to my 8.1 for a little while.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I think I will hang on to my 8.1 for a little while.


That brings up another point. With the RV industry at an all-time high, why in the world would Chevy stop producing the 8.1?









I, for one, love the power. I just don't want to go to a smaller engine.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

the numbers seem to vary alot. my 06 2500hd with the duramax and a 3.73 was rated for 12,000 tow and 14,200 5'er. I wonder why the 07's numbers are lower?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm. Good question. Would it matter? It used to be you needed a big block to get the torque necessary to get to those big tow ratings, but lately GM's been getting some pretty big numbers from the small blocks.

So, if the engines can produce roughly the same HP and torque, does a big block still have any advantages? I would think it would have a disadvantage in weight and probably mpg.



johnp2000 said:


> That poor 6.0 I sure hope Gm isn't trying to ask to much of a small block . There are certain tasks that should be left to a diesel or a big block. I would like to see how long a 6.0 can take towing 12000 lbs thru hilly terrain. My boss just bought a GMC 2500 van and that has the 4.8 the guy who drives it says it needs more power mind you the van he was driving was my old V10. I think I will hang on to my 8.1 for a little while.
> 
> John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> That poor 6.0 I sure hope Gm isn't trying to ask to much of a small block . There are certain tasks that should be left to a diesel or a big block. I would like to see how long a 6.0 can take towing 12000 lbs thru hilly terrain. My boss just bought a GMC 2500 van and that has the 4.8 the guy who drives it says it needs more power mind you the van he was driving was my old V10. I think I will hang on to my 8.1 for a little while.
> 
> John
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The MPG are getting to be about the same when towing but the small block makes its power at a much higher rpm. I like having the power without the high revving.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Does the 07 6.0 have displacement on demand? My 07 Avalanche does and I do notice an increase in milage.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> My truck has only 1100 miles on it so far and gas mileage around town is a steady 10 mpg! I hope it's better on the highway!
> 
> Mike


I was getting no better than 12 MPG on our 2003 Yukon XL 2500 with the 6 liter. I added a K&N air filter and now get 15 consistently.

Randy


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Thor said:


> Does the 07 6.0 have displacement on demand? My 07 Avalanche does and I do notice an increase in milage.
> 
> Thor


We have an Avalance on order with 6.0L engine and it does have displacement on demand. However, the 6.0L does not run on E85 like the 5.3L 4x4 does.

P.S., pardon this elementary question, but what do these terms "big block" and "small block" refer to? Why would a small block develop its power at higher rpm's? I thought that an engine's power characteristics were primarily a function of bore vs. stroke; that is, long stroke engines develop more low-end torque; short-stroke engines spin faster and develop their power at high end.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

CamperMan-- a big block is just that, a larger engine block used by the 8.1L. Both the 6.0L and 5.3L are smaller engine blocks. The larger block 
usually comes with an increased bore resulting in a larger displacement engine as well as a slightly longer stroke which gives a torque increase.

Other folks-- check the specs on peak torque between a 6.0L and 5.3L, not a lot of difference in the revs between either motor. If you really want to bring that torque number down then look into intake manifolds. Nice long runners would do the trick and likely bring it down the 3500 RPM. See Nissan or Toyota motors, that is how they are doing it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The 6.0 is a bored version of the 5.3... They both share the same stroke at 92 mm.. The 6.0 has a bore of 101.6 mm.. its an over square design(bigger bore than stroke)... Over square designs make horsepower easier by design than an under square design.. By being over square, hp comes easier(if that makes since) but they make torque in a higher rpm than an under square design. There is nothing wrong with this design.. It just makes its power higher than an under square engine... Its designed to do that..

While towing get those rpms up and let the 6.0 engine work as this is what its designed to do.. 4000 rpm will never hurt the 6.0.. Rev her up! yes in our old school traditions we were taught that rpms are bad, but now days rpms are good!

Vice versa for the 8.1, they are an under square design, with a stroke of 111 mm, and a bore of 107.95. This design makes torque at a lower rpm compared to an over square design. Its not a high revver.. Horsepower is harder to come by, by design.. Thats why we see a going away of the 8.1... Its a lesser efficant(spelling) design.. Because of the longer stroke a bigger block is needed..

The reason there are different sized blocks has to do with there bore and stroke, more than anything else.. There are short deck big blocks for up to 500 cubes and tall deck big blocks for over 600 cubes.. The small blocks have shorter strokes, and are lighter in weight.. Nothing wrong with either if used in the proper design.. But we are seeing the small block evolve into the mainstream engine because of weight and technology in the power department.

The 6.0 will never compare to the 8.1 in torque, but that doesnt mean the 6.0 is a bad engine and cant keep up with it.. Its just the 8.1 is a slow engine in terms of rpms, and the 6.0 is a fast engine..

For instance going to a six speed makes a lower power engine feel like a higher power engine with the gearing.. So with a six speed you can logically compare it with the 8.1.. In acceleration while towing you may not feel that much difference between the two.. But hill climbing you may..

As for the 3.73 ratio.. Thats really all thats needed with the six speed.. Since you have deeper gearing with a narrower split, the final gear can be run at a higher ratio..

Hope I havent confused any..

carey


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nope, I always love hearing explanations from people that actually know about this stuff. Back when I had my LT1 TA, all I knew was I spent money and it went faster.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Just chiming in.









Even though my 8.1 gets about 9 mpg around town, I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Besides, it's fun to drive!









Russ


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Carey,

I'm thinking that while towing you only stretch your motor to peak torque. Anything more is throwing gas needlessly out the tail pipe.

Torque gives acceleration not HP. Infact HP only tells you about speed not acceleration. Acceleration is the rate at which you change speed.

When you are going up a hill you are de-celerating and need a resultant increase in torque to maintain speed. Since you are at peak torque already then you will not even maintain rate and hence pushing down the pedal is only burning gas. Increasing power yes but torque, no! So you find the RPM which allows you to maintain your rate and leave it there. Next time your out towing and bored while driving try it, you will see just what I mean. The diesel drivers have an excess of torque and will likely on the right hills not even see a loss in speed. Think us diesel guys have all felt that.

Once again the term HP is really only useful for comparitive purposes.

Mike C


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Just thought about this a little more and ya know when I first started towing this big monster with my 7.4L there was a drastic difference in the way it "felt". It was almost like a diesel in the big-torque, slowly build RPM feeling... as opposed to rev quickly, spin the drive wheels like mad feeling from a muscle car small block.

So, taking a 6.0L and the 6-speed and rear gear and pixie dust that makes it equates to similar overall performance of the big block setup... is there potentially still a problem like traction. You've got an engine that is going to be eager to spin faster, gearing that is multiplying the torque... it would seem to me that it's going to like to break the rear tires free moreso than the "lazy" big block that is just happy to rev up slowly and crank the heck out of the wheels with low-rpm torque.

Silly? I guess we are putting a gob of weight on those back wheels when we're towing, so maybe this isn't a problem.

But (and maybe it's just theoretical), can we really say that the two setups will operate as equivalents?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

This thread is very intereesting .... hearing everyones point of view. 
The sad fact is that large displacement, torque delivery, purpose designed gasoline engines have a hard time meeting the mandated emissions and fuel economy numbers. 
This is part of the reason that GM and Chrysler are so actively pursuing diesel engines for 1/2 ton trucks/SUV's. They know from customer feedback that people are unhappy with the lack of "torque" the current crop of vehicles in the 1/2 ton truck class deliver. Also, these lighter weight diesels will provide better fuel economy thus allowing the manufacturers move leeway in their overall lineup of vehicles. The coming CAFE numbers are pushing the engineers to deliver better products (hope), with low warranty claims(always a goal -look at the 6.0 Ford Diesel), and meet the expectations of the guy/gal towing a 30' trailer or the Urban Cowboy/girl showboating at the mall!

Map Guy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

496silverado said:


> Just chiming in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that









John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Just chiming in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that









John
[/quote]

X3


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

NJMikeC said:


> Carey,
> 
> I'm thinking that while towing you only stretch your motor to peak torque. Anything more is throwing gas needlessly out the tail pipe.
> 
> ...


Mike, I'm not real sure what your saying here... I already know all this... Remember I'm a semi truck driver.. I know all about torque at the proper rpm.. I have 10 gears and 1850 lb. feet of torque to play with in my truck.. But like I said you have to wind out the 6.0 to get the motor in its power stage.. Here is the description from Chevy of the 6.0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vortec 6.0L V8 engine features:

From the family of redesigned Gen IV Vortec V8 engines 
Thundering 353 hp @ 5400 rpm (312 hp @ 4400 rpm in 3500HD Big Dooley models) 
Class-leading standard heavy-duty horsepower in 2500HD and 3500HD Single Rear-Wheel models(1) 
373 lb.-ft. of torque @ 4400 rpm 
Deep inside the combustion chamber of Vortec engines, high-speed air movement generates an excellent fuel/air mixture 
Variable Valve Timing (VVT) technology that optimizes combustion, enhances low-end torque and high-end power, promotes efficiency, and helps lower emissions 
A cast-iron crankshaft with undercut and rolled fillets 
A thermoplastic composite intake manifold helps keep the air intake cool, and equal-length runners feature smooth interior passages to promote high-speed airflow to each cylinder 
Electronic Throttle Control provides outstanding throttle response, greater reliability and improved efficiency 
Hydraulic engine mounts for improved vibration isolation 
A faster, smarter Engine Control Module with more memory that better synchronizes the multitude of engine operations that occur every split second 
A coil-near-plug ignition system for a precise delivery of high-energy spark 
Based on 2007 GM Large Pickup segment and latest available competitive information. Excludes other GM vehicles. 
close window

As you can see it makes peak torque at 4400 rpm, and peak hp at 5400 rpm.. Like I said 4000 rpm will not hurt this engine, as its peak tq is 4400 rpm.. Thats why I say wind er up! It needs it!

As for the others, I'm not saying the 6.0 is as good or better.. The 6.0 is a logical comparision to the 8.1.. But if you want to compare the two, the 6.0 makes its torque at higher rpms.. If you spin the 6.0 its going to be a logical comparision to the 8.1..

I dont have the tq/hp specs of the 8.1 handy, but I'll post them when I get a chance, if knowone else does first..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok here we go, did a little research on the 6.0 and 8.1

6.0 torque 373 at 4400 rpm
8.1 torque 455 at 3200 rpm

6.0 horsepower 353 at 5400 rpm
8.1 horsepower 340 at 4200 rpm

About 1000 rpm difference between the two..

Transmissions
The 8.1 uses a 4L80 model transmission with a low gear of 2.48. It has a ratio spread of 3.31, this is the amount of gear between the 1st(low) and 4th(overdrive)

The 2007 2500HD with 6.0 has a 6L90 transmission. It has a low gear of 4.03.. It has a ratio spread of 6.04, again the difference of gear between 1st and 6th..

A 6.0 with the 6 speed auto will be a fairly even match with the 8.1.. I would bet there is only 5-8 mph of difference pulling a hill between the two..

If you want 8.1 performance with a 6.0 you'll need to have the 6 speed behind it.. The 6 speed is only available in the 2500 HD... NOTHING ELSE! All other models get the 4L70 4 speed, and that goes for the 1500 hd(max) also..

A 6.0 with a 4 speed automatic will not have comparable power with the 8.1... This becuase of a tall 1st gear and a narrow ratio spread...

Not saying that a 6.0 with a 4 speed auto is bad... BUT if you want 8.1 performance with the 6.0 you'll need the 6 speed behind it to do it...

Next thing.... The reason you can spin a small block 4400 rpm and never hurt it... 
A small block has a much lighter rotating mass than a big block.. Small blocks are designed to spin much faster than big blocks are...

If you spun a big block at 4000-5000 to make power, you will create a much faster wear out factor than you will with a small block.. Big blocks have a (comparably) heavy rotating mass.. Big blocks are desinged to spin in the 3000-4000 range, anymore creates wear..

A small block can easily live in the 4000-5000 rpm range and still have the same wear factor as a big block would spinning at 3000-4000 rpm..

About all small blocks use the over square design(bigger bore than stroke), will a few being the square design, but very few being the under square design.. This because small blocks have the capability to be able to make use of the more efficiant over square design with there lighter rotating mass and higher rpm with low wear capability.. The bigger bore than stroke needs rpm to make full use of its potential..

About all big blocks use the under square design( smaller bore than stroke), with a few being the square design, and very few being the over square design.. They make good use of the under square design becuase they dont have the higher rpm capability without higher wear.. They take advantage of the heavy rotating mass with long strokes and smaller bores... The longer stroke compliments the heavy mass..

Big blocks with bigger bore than strokes tend to wear out quicker, as this design needs rpm to make power... You see very few short stroked big blocks out there..

Small blocks can live with under square designs, but they tend not to make as much bang for the buck comparred to the over square design.. That why about every smaller engine takes advantage of the bigger bore than stroke because they can also live with high rpms without accelerated wear..

And one more thing... a 3.73 diff ratio is now a reality with the 6 speed.. But for a max trailer tow'er, you might check the 4.11 for an 8.1 like seat of your pants feel, the 6 speed makes the 3.73 a viable ratio for most..

Hope this better explains it...

Gm new the 6.0 has some shortfalls comparing with the 8.1.. They know people who have a 2500 HD may very well use there vehicle to do heavy towing.. They wanted there customers happy with the 6.0 if they wanted a gas engine.. They have fixed the problem.... A 6 speed auto..

Gm felt all other models will be towing in the max range of 10000 lbs... They left the 4 speed auto for all the rest of there models, as all the other models arent capable of towing much more than 10k anyway.. And comparably to Dodge and Ford with similar tow ratings in the 10k range, those vehicles will suffice just fine with a 4 speed auto..

Now Gm can claim a higher tow rating because of the newly offerd 6 speed auto, that Ford or Dodge doesnt have in there 3/4 ton gas models..

I say this is going to be a great combo, and if you get the new 2500 HD with 6.0 and 6 speed auto, you WILL blow the doors off any model with a 8.1 in a drag race, because of your new neato 6 speed.. As for climbing a hill towing with the 6.0/6speed, you'll be able to throw a rock out the window and hit that 8.1's trailer!

6L90 tranny explained here, youll need to scroll down to find it, just click this!

Carey


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Transmissions
> The 8.1 uses a 4L80 model transmission with a low gear of 2.48. It has a ratio spread of 3.31, this is the amount of gear between the 1st(low) and 4th(overdrive)
> 
> Carey












Huh?

The 8.1 comes with an Allison behind it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

from what I read the Allison was optional, and they used both the 4L80 and allison.. The allison has a 3.10 1st with a 4.6 ratio spread. Its a little better, but still with the new GM 6 speed, with a 4.03 low, and a ratio spread of 6.04 the 6.0 will be a fairly close comparision to the 8.1... So do most have the Allison, or do most have the 4L80/4L85?

The Allison is a good tranny for a big block, but to take advantage of the 6.0 higher rpm the new 6 speed will be a great combo.. I say it will still be a close match between the two..

The new 6 speed Allison has an extra taller overdrive gear for its 6th gear.. Other than that, the 5 speed Allison and 6 speed Allison is the same..

Info to Allison 1000

And sorry, I totally forgot that the Allison was also behind the 8.1.. Guess I was tired last night!

Carey


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Carey, thanks for all that info.

I suppose one remaining question is whether GM has all the electronics programmed right. With six gears to choose from it should be easier to keep the 6.0 in that sweet spot when going up hills than what we're used to with the 4L80.

I was concerned when there didn't seem to be plans for a big block with the 07's, but it looks like they still have a great drivetrain package that will do the job fine.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

GM's big block for 07 is the diesel with the Allison. They just do not have a big block gasser.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Carey,

See if you can find some dyno print outs of both motors. The 6 speed is an improvement over the 4 speed in a 6.0L but by no means will it out pull the 8.1L. Starting from a dead stop the 6.0L has awoken some but I'm afraid just not enough to beat the 8.1L.

With the dyno charts we can pick a speed, (say 50MPH) and reverse calculate torque and HP using the axle ratios and trans ratios of both motors. I would guess that the 8.1L at 50MPH has likely over 100 ft lbs more torque at that RPM. With that additional torque the 8.1L will downshift much slower, the 6.0L will downshift in a hurry. We can go through any speed and pick the numbers off the dyno charts. I suspect the advantage narrows at around 15 to 25 MPH but still the 8.1L has it.

I think that 8.1L was a differentiator from Ford or Dodge but I guess GM didn't want to continue it. Is the V-10 still available in a Dodge?

Mike C


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Theres no info out on the new 6.0 with 6 speed as far as dyno charts and trans ratios.. Heres a dyno from the old 6.0 but the new one is up 50hp and 25 ft. torque..

2003 6.0 dyno

And here is an 8.1

8.1 dyno

I seen on a gm performance forum a while back, a guy had a dyno done on a new 2007 2x4, And he had like 320 rear wheel hp, versus the old 6.0 280 rear wheeel hp.. And 310 rear wheel torque vesus the old 285.. This is with a 4 speed tranny.. He didnt have a chart though. They both were chipped..

Even if looking at the older dyno chart on the 6.0, it has a nice flat tq. curve, now with the new one, plus a six speed, it will keep right up with the old 8.1.. Thats what I think! only place the 8.1 will out do a 6.0 is climbing a big hill.

GM knows what they are doing, they are not going to put a combo that is subpar to there last model...

Carey


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Carey,

I'll take a look at this tonight. This is when the chart that Rubberhammer posted a few weeks ago comes in handy!

Just curious what the numbers look like, and for sure GM was smart with the new trans. That and nothing gets buy you. You should write for a trailer magazine.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Mike here are the ratios.. I found them!
Hydra-Matic 6L90 
Allison 1000

Type : 
6-speed automatic (w/ Vortec 6.0L) 5 speed Allison(w/ Vortec 8.1L)
1st 4.03 --------------------------------- 1st 3.10
2nd 2.36 --------------------------------- 2nd 1.81
3rd 1.53 -------------------------------- 3rd 1.41
4th 1.15 --------------------------------- 4th 1.00
5th 0.85 --------------------------------- 5th .71
6th 0.67----------------------------------

Carey


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, that's some ratio spread in the 6 speed.

Now, the big question is why they aren't offering this combo in the burb!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

BoaterDan said:


> Wow, that's some ratio spread in the 6 speed.
> 
> Now, the big question is why they aren't offering this combo in the burb!


They probably will, but I read somewhere they are at maximum production capacity right now on this 6 speed, and only have enough for the 2500 hd.. The article did say they are ramping up production later this year.. So I bet next year more models will have them. With everyone going to 5-6 speeds in all Trucks, they are going to be forced to.

I know knowone agrees, but this new 6.0/ 6 speed will be a great combo.. I read that the new 6.0 in the 1500 does 0-60mph in 7.2 seconds, and thats with a 4 speed auto. I dont care what other truck you have.. Thats fast and will whip about any p/u in an empty drag race.. The 6 speed may be better..

Carey


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I know knowone agrees, but this new 6.0/ 6 speed will be a great combo.. I read that the new 6.0 in the 1500 does 0-60mph in 7.2 seconds, and thats with a 4 speed auto. I dont care what other truck you have.. Thats fast and will whip about any p/u in an empty drag race.. The 6 speed may be better..
> 
> Carey


Yeah, that's a whole heapin' helpin' of torque for a 1/2 ton, compared to what's been offered traditionally.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We just got one of the 6.0L with the 6 speed. It is a regular cab, 2wd, Work Truck. I haven't been able to drive it down the road...yet. But I did park it on the lot...it has a lot of jump off the line. I will try to take it out tomorrow at work.

Gary


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Let us know what you think Gary!

Carey


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK...just got back from driving the first 2500HD new body style truck we received. My thoughts (please keep in mind that this is a 2500HD 2wd reg cab work truck).....

Fast.....very fast. It is very quick!!!

The new six speed auto shifts even smoother than the old 4 speed...but it seemed to take a little longer to drop down into "passing" gear than the 4 speed.

The truck I drove was equiped with the 3.73 ratio rear at 55 mph the tach showed around 1500-1600 rpms, 65 mph was around 1800 rpms and 75 got you just over 2000.

The steering was much lighter than the old body style....not bad but different, would take a little time to get used to.

Also if you buy one of the 2500HD/3500HD's they are equipped with a 2.5" receiver hitch. GM has included a adapter to take it down to 2"..make sure you get it. They are zip tied to the hitch with a hitch pin installed and they might walk off the lot, we are going to remove them and put them inside of the trucks on our stock trucks. Make sure you use the adapter or buy a new ball mount that is 2.5".

All in all, nice truck and a blast to drive!!!

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It sounds like GM finally went to a better receiver 2.5"







Now as for your review







Lets see now you sell Gm trucks and you own a Gm truck I didn't think you would bash a new Gm truck









Now for the real test would you trade in your D/A for that new one







I don't think so









Just Kiddin

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Gary, do you think its a logical equivalent to a 2500 with 8.1? I think many people who test drive these rigs will be a bit surprised, uh? Sounds like a fun truck..

Generally, if the rig is fast empty, its also a good rig for towing.. I'm speaking of gas powered trucks here.

I'm still gambling that the new 6.0 with 6 speed will leave the 8.1 and Allison/4L80 in the dust empty.. Yes the 8.1 will still win a race up a mountain, but this new 6.0 will be just a few feet behind it.. I think GM did there homework here on a replacement for the 8.1..

Again, I'm not bashing the 8.1, but in these modern days, the old school saying of "you cant replace displacement" is now being replaced with "you can replace displacemet with technology"

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

BoaterDan said:


> I know knowone agrees, but this new 6.0/ 6 speed will be a great combo.. I read that the new 6.0 in the 1500 does 0-60mph in 7.2 seconds, and thats with a 4 speed auto. I dont care what other truck you have.. Thats fast and will whip about any p/u in an empty drag race.. The 6 speed may be better..
> 
> Carey


Yeah, that's a whole heapin' helpin' of torque for a 1/2 ton, compared to what's been offered traditionally.
[/quote]

Yeah, I'm not sure my lil hemi can run with these new hot rods... I'm 345hp and 375 torque.. The 6.0 has a 4.0 low gear and mine has a 3.5 low. But I still think these new 6.0's might edge me out by a lil.. It'd be fun to try!

Carey


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Is it a good replacement for the 8.1.......I think so, and I think you are correct, on a long uphill pull...the 8.1 will must likely out pull it but not by much.

Am I bias to the GM truck over the other brands.....of course. Do I think that Ford or Dodge make a bad product....NO. They are both good, sound, well built trucks and I would not have a problem driving anyone of them. If you ask me what truck is the best....I would have to go with the Chevrolet. Does that make the other trucks bad...no. I could ask you what is the best ice cream.........and no matter what you answer, you won't be wrong.

And would I trade my Duramax for a 6.0...no. Not that it is a bad truck or a underpowered motor, I just REALLY like my Duramax. If you haven't towed with a diesel, through the mountains, you won't understand.














If I was in the market for a 2500 gas truck, I think it would be on the top of my list. Given the choice of a 2007 Classic 2500 with the old 6.0 vrs the new 2500 6.0....the new one wins hands down.

Gary


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Is it a good replacement for the 8.1.......I think so, and I think you are correct, on a long uphill pull...the 8.1 will must likely out pull it but not by much.
> 
> Am I bias to the GM truck over the other brands.....of course. Do I think that Ford or Dodge make a bad product....NO. They are both good, sound, well built trucks and I would not have a problem driving anyone of them. If you ask me what truck is the best....I would have to go with the Chevrolet. Does that make the other trucks bad...no. I could ask you what is the best ice cream.........and no matter what you answer, you won't be wrong.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Here is the real question that I am working towards: Is it enough of a towing rig for the 31FQBHS? The 31FQBHS has a weight on paper of 8,370lbs and a Carrying Capacity of 2,830lbs for a total of 11,200lbs. Assuming that the loaded (passengers, fuel, gear, etc.) 2500hd w/o hitch weight is under 7,300lbs, it should stay below the gcvw of 18,500lbs. Is it enough truck to get the job done? I would be looking at the 2500hd CC/SB. I live on the plains, but might do some limited traveling out west. My DW is not a big fan of diesels, so I am looking for options, but I do put on high miles outside of towing so mileage is somewhat of a concern.

Thanks - Rich


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would think that it would be ok with that Outback. I would opt for the 4.10 ratio rear. As for gas mileage....I don't think it will be any worse that the old body. I would suggest trying to talk the DW into the Diesel. I can pull 20 mpg empty on the open highway. I don't think that the 6.0 will do that.

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Bull Elk,

For the 31 just get the Diesel. Still lots of '07 Silverado Classics on lots with real aggresive pricing. If you were a 28' or 27' then the 6.0L is fine but your with the big boys now.

Here is something else for ya. What percent off sticker you think you get on a new body style 2500HD w/6.0L versus what percent off sticker you get on a '07 Silverado Classic D/A. Don't know the exact answer but I bet the diesel is now easily within $3K of the gasser which means it is go diesel, go diesel!

Mike C


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Fire44 said:


> Is it a good replacement for the 8.1.......I think so, and I think you are correct, on a long uphill pull...the 8.1 will must likely out pull it but not by much.
> 
> Am I bias to the GM truck over the other brands.....of course. Do I think that Ford or Dodge make a bad product....NO. They are both good, sound, well built trucks and I would not have a problem driving anyone of them. If you ask me what truck is the best....I would have to go with the Chevrolet. Does that make the other trucks bad...no. I could ask you what is the best ice cream.........and no matter what you answer, you won't be wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary for your review/input! I'm not trying to bash any Other trucks either... I just wanted everyone to know the new 2500HD Gasser is a whole new truck compared to the last model.. And as far as GM pulling the 8.1, they are trying to still keep there P/u's on top with there new combo 6.0/6speed.... And i feel they are doing well..

I agree on the others, get the diesel for a 31 footer if you can, but this new 6.0 would still pull it if thats what fits the pocketbook..

Carey


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> Here is the real question that I am working towards: Is it enough of a towing rig for the 31FQBHS? The 31FQBHS has a weight on paper of 8,370lbs and a Carrying Capacity of 2,830lbs for a total of 11,200lbs. Assuming that the loaded (passengers, fuel, gear, etc.) 2500hd w/o hitch weight is under 7,300lbs, it should stay below the gcvw of 18,500lbs. Is it enough truck to get the job done? I would be looking at the 2500hd CC/SB. I live on the plains, but might do some limited traveling out west. My DW is not a big fan of diesels, so I am looking for options, but I do put on high miles outside of towing so mileage is somewhat of a concern.
> 
> Thanks - Rich


I doubt you'd put anywhere near 2,830 pounds of cargo in the trailer. 800-1000 would probably _really_ be squeezing stuff in.

But do make sure you are looking at the delivered weight, not the theoretical brochure weight. The sticker on one of the galley cabinet doors will include things like the a/c that probably isn't included in the brochure weight. You may want to allow for carrying around 200-300 pounds of water every once in a while.


----------

